# New Website Devoted To Amillennialism



## KSon (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is a new website devoted to Amillennialism, Amillennialism--Living The Millennium Today, which appears to be a gathering of resources from those who do hold/have held the same eschatological position. A lot of good resources.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 4, 2015)

Kipp, I know that Dean Davis, author of the excellent amil book, _High King of Heaven_, is involved with this website. His book was discussed here at PB recently in this thread.


----------



## KSon (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Steve. I made an error in my original posting, attributing the site to Storms. I misread the post on his site that linked the Amillennial site. I've corrected the OP to reflect such. 

As far as the Davis book, the PDF of it is available on the site and I have begun perusing it. I'll check out the thread you link as well.

Blessings,


----------



## bookslover (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking around me, I think: "Hmmm. If this is the millennium, it seems to be somewhat underfunded." Heh...


----------

